# Simple ways to cut some weight



## links0311 (Aug 20, 2004)

I am building up a mid 70s Colnago Super and want to make it as light as possible. By switching out my Brooks Team Pro (570 grams) to a San Marco Ti Rolls (204 grams) I was easily able to shave almost a pound off the bike. My seat post choices are slim since it takes a 27.0. Any ideas on how to make this bike a little lighter without breaking the bank?

-Links


----------



## JakeE (May 1, 2008)

If you really want it as light as possible, just go to weight weenies and look up the actual weights. Then find the price, and see if your pockets are deep enough.
As far as I know, wheels are going to be the most noticeable difference, what with the rolling resistance and all. Unfortunately, they're also one of the more expensive things you can buy for a bike.
carbon seatpost and bars might shave some easy weight. Cranks too.
The thing about saving weight is, all the little stuff adds up. So 30 grams here or there seems like your wasting money, but if you keep doing that, it's going to be a good deal lighter in the long run.


----------



## bdc88 (Apr 14, 2006)

Simple things would be to get some Lunarlite tubes from Performance and lighter tires. Do you want to keep the theme of this bike or are you looking to get it as light as possible without worrying about the looks.

You could get a SLR saddle and drop the saddle weight from the original 570 down to 135g-155g.


Let us know what you want to keep and what you think should go then the ideas will come in.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Bars/stem are pretty big on older bikes. I would most definitely recommend wheels, though.


----------



## CurbDestroyer (Mar 6, 2008)

Find a Campy Aluminum freewheel. Regina made one, but had a steel body with Aluminum cogs. Also I think Everest made an aluminum 5 speed freewheel.


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

Since it's a '70's bike that you want to lighten, you won't want to use modern lightweight parts. The modern bits with the old bike will clash painfully. The only thing that will work for you is a big box of drillium, applied every 0.25 - 0.5 inches, in every direction.


----------



## threesportsinone (Mar 27, 2007)

Forrest Root said:


> Since it's a '70's bike that you want to lighten, you won't want to use modern lightweight parts. The modern bits with the old bike will clash painfully. The only thing that will work for you is a big box of drillium, applied every 0.25 - 0.5 inches, in every direction.


+1, check here


----------



## gitoutdaway (Nov 28, 2007)

ha ha, yes perhaps cut a tube off each triangle too and use only one brake!


----------

